# My honest thoughts on LGBTQ communtiy (read before posting)



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 7, 2021)

*I am not a homophobe*
If you wanna be gay, that's completely fine, let love be love.
As love is eternal.
However
I have some serious issues with the community
Allow me to discuss. Now I have some gay friends. However, they're always talking about being gay. I mean if you are gay I can understand but y'know why do you always have to talk about it. I mean  I don't always talk about being straight. I completely respect your descion if you are an LGBTQ member. However, does every shirt you have to wear be something about pride?
I understand that gays had some struggles through their history but I mean, I don't always want to talk about this. I understand discussing struggles every now and then but why all the time? Always wearing rainbow equiment. It just feels so repetive and its getting old.
Also, kids are making random genders and sexualities
For example
DreamGender and DreamSexual
Nowadays you can make a sexuality on a single person, if there was a facepalm emoji I would put it
Really, kids constantly discussing oh I'm DREAMSEXUAL
Let me quote a real human being
"I HATE DREAMPHOBICS SO FUCKING BAD. I WANNA HAVE GAY SEX WITH DREAM SO BAD AND KILL THESE NAZIS"
"I expect your suicide at 6 am"
"It's not people's fault that they can only love Dream"
Real People above
Makes you wonder why TikTok was created when kids can just anwser poll questions made by me
Back to the subject.
Now literally everyone talks about it. Its everywhere now. It's impossible to not think of it daily
I respect LGBTQ members but please just don't bother me all the time.
Please


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 7, 2021)

This isn't a thread hating on people who decide to be LGBTQ
Just offering the community advice to improve
Love is Love 
Love who you wanna love
It's up to you


----------



## RocaBOT (Aug 7, 2021)

You speak of being gay (or any other orientation for that matter) as being a *choice*, and that is just demonstrating a strong lack of understanding of how that works.Nobody choses who or what they love, who or what they are attracted towards, and even deeper, nobody chooses how they feel, what their gender is or anything.
I won't comment much more, the thread just uses some extreme cases to discredit the community as a whole and that's not an argument that desserves to be recognised, so I won't even take time to explain why it's invalid to generalise like that. Being open is nice and all, but please try to understand what you're talking about because you might as well hurt a lot of people by saying things like "choose to be gay".


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 7, 2021)

So I'm gay and furry (the worst kind of trash ). And I'm sure that with a message like that a lot of people would call BS on you not being an homophobe, because after all, it's our right to talk about it and "we've had to keep it in for years".

I happen to strongly disagree with these people, and they are the reason I generally stay away from LGBT events.

While I would always defend the rights of anyone to love whomever they want, and look however they want, the best equality is when we will finally be considered normal and become invisible in the society.
I don't want people to talk to me differently because of my sexuality, I want them to talk to me exactly like they would anyone else. Not about pride, but about normal stuff.
My sexuality does not define me, and I don't have to, nor want to, use it to get sympathy points.

And while it is true that we're far from living in a world where homophobia is a thing of the past, some people take it the extreme opposite, and start making demands just because they're not straight, or go tell people that they can't say this or do that because they're straight so they necessarily have less problems.

These people aren't helping the cause, they're not making us more equal, and I don't want a society when the majority of the population cannot speak its mind.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 7, 2021)

RocaBOT said:


> You speak of being gay (or any other orientation for that matter) as being a *choice*, and that is just demonstrating a strong lack of understanding of how that works.Nobody choses who or what they love, who or what they are attracted towards, and even deeper, nobody chooses how they feel, what their gender is or anything.
> I won't comment much more, the thread just uses some extreme cases to discredit the community as a whole and that's not an argument that desserves to be recognised, so I won't even take time to explain why it's invalid to generalise like that. Being open is nice and all, but please try to understand what you're talking about because you might as well hurt a lot of people by saying things like "choose to be gay".


I never said that anywhere in this thread. I was just saying why do you bring it up every second.
As I said before it isn't as easy as being straight but I mean its just everyone is on the topic all the time.
I agree that it isn't a choice because God made them the way they are

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



deinonychus71 said:


> So I'm gay and furry (the worst kind of trash ). And I'm sure that with a message like that a lot of people would call BS on you not being an homophobe, because after all, it's our right to talk about it and "we've had to keep it in for years".
> 
> I happen to strongly disagree with these people, and they are the reason I generally stay away from LGBT events.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sticking up for me
I knew this thread would be controversial but I mean I'm already infamous here so what's the worse that could happen. 
You're right where you say it isn't making things more equal, as I don't feel that way either


----------



## RocaBOT (Aug 7, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I never said that anywhere in this thread.


You did, see, it's here:


WiiMiiSwitch said:


> If you wanna be gay


and also here:


WiiMiiSwitch said:


> if you decide to be an LGBTQ member



I'm just pointing out: be careful how you word things, it is hurtful towards others sometimes, whether you like it or not, and it's better to learn about that before it happens with someone close to you


----------



## 6adget (Aug 7, 2021)

He said the GOD thing. 'nough said.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch -- Debunking Myth (Aug 7, 2021)

RocaBOT said:


> You did, see, it's here:
> 
> and also here:
> 
> ...


Well that's where you're confused.
I didn't mean it like that
Some people don't have a choice in it, they are that way.
Some people want to do it because of whatever reason.
I can understand the confusion but please understand I know some people don't have a choice because God made them that way. I can often be misleading, I don't really read what I type but right know I'll just confirm for you that isn't the message I tried to spread. I have gay friends and they've told me about how they discovered they were gay


----------



## fvig2001 (Aug 7, 2021)

Lol. Says he's not a homophobe but trashes on trans then claims to respect them. Says being gay as a choice even though it's not.

Just as I thought, trash.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch -- Debunking Myth (Aug 7, 2021)

fvig2001 said:


> Lol. Says he's not a homophobe but trashes on trans then claims to respect them. Dismisses being gay as a choice even though it's not.
> 
> Just as I thought, trash.


I never dissesd transgenders and I never dissed gay people.
Please quote where I said that


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Aug 7, 2021)

Literally the energy of op


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 7, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Thanks for sticking up for me
> I knew this thread would be controversial but I mean I'm already infamous here so what's the worse that could happen.
> You're right where you say it isn't making things more equal, as I don't feel that way either



Well I don't agree with everything you said either. Like if someone wants to call themselves dreamsexual it's their business. Whether you understand it or not is not exactly a problem.
I will never understand religion, and yet I don't have a problem with religious folks, and I don't pester them about how their faith makes no sense to me. It's the same thing. I don't understand it, but as long as it doesn't impact me it's fair game.

When it starts being a problem is when/if there is a push towards other people to criticize them if they don't adopt your ways right away. If a change makes sense in a society it will progressively become the norm anyway.

It's really that simple, be respectful to people, and respect the fact that they won't always agree with you. And that's not a problem.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch -- Debunking Myth (Aug 7, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


>



So I guess no one read before posting


----------



## RocaBOT (Aug 7, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Well that's where you're confused.
> I didn't mean it like that
> Some people don't have a choice in it, they are that way.
> Some people want to do it because of whatever reason.
> I can understand the confusion but please understand I know some people don't have a choice because God made them that way. I can often be misleading, I don't really read what I type but right know I'll just confirm for you that isn't the message I tried to spread. I have gay friends and they've told me about how they discovered they were gay


I am telling you that the *wording* is bad, I cannot know what's going on in your head aside from the words you put, will you recognise that you need to work on that, yes or no? You're a native English speaker, you can at the very least try for a bit to make sure those things won't get out the way you don't intend to, because whether you like it or not, you did say things that are contrary to what you are now saying you meant, and it's clearly not my fault for you writing those, I'm only here telling you that those wordings are going to hurt people, and it's even worse if you did not mean it like that because you're going to get hurt in the process too


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 7, 2021)

deinonychus71 said:


> Well I don't agree with everything you said either. Like if someone wants to call themselves dreamsexual it's their business. Whether you understand it or not is not exactly a problem.
> I will never understand religion, and yet I don't have a problem with religious folks, and I don't pester them about how their faith makes no sense to me. It's the same thing. I don't understand it, but as long as it doesn't impact me it's fair game.
> 
> When it starts being a problem is when/if there is a push towards other people to criticize them if they don't adopt the same vocabulary right away. If a change makes sense in a society it will progressively become the norm anyway.
> ...


Well, incase you weren't aware Dreamsexual is basically kids simping over a gaming YouTuber


----------



## DKB (Aug 7, 2021)

Posts like this tells me one thing: that most of the time, people should just keep their thoughts to themselves. That's all I'll say.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 7, 2021)

RocaBOT said:


> I am telling you that the *wording* is bad, I cannot know what's going on in your head aside from the words you put, will you recognise that you need to work on that, yes or no? You're a native English speaker, you can at the very least try for a bit to make sure those things won't get out the way you don't intend to, because whether you like it or not, you did say things that are contrary to what you are now saying you meant, and it's clearly not my fault for you writing those, I'm only here telling you that those wordings are going to hurt people, and it's even worse if you did not mean it like that because you're going to get hurt in the process too


Ill edit it
Don't worry 
I don't want people to get hurt

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DKB said:


> Posts like this tells me one thing: that most of the time, people should just keep their thoughts to themselves. That's all I'll say.


I'm already hated here
What's the point


----------



## 6adget (Aug 7, 2021)

It's threads like this that should make it obvious to anyone that it's not talked about enough.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 7, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Well, incase you weren't aware Dreamsexual is basically kids willing over a gaming YouTuber


Yeah well... sometimes you just have to try a bit harder than others to not ask questions xD. 

Live & let live !


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 7, 2021)

deinonychus71 said:


> Yeah well... sometimes you just have to try a bit harder than others to not ask questions xD.
> 
> Live & let live !


Could you explain further
I don't want to hurt others feelings
Also I meant simping not willing
God I hate grammarly


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 7, 2021)

True story.  You can be completely accepting of homosexuals as individuals and entirely disgusted by and reject the alphabet brigades culture of exhibitionism and public kink.

There is nothing about being gay that means you are entitled to engage in public freakshows and that doesn't mean those who don't want to put up with it are bigots.

Not caring who you sleep with doesn't mean we all need to accept your pecker out in public while you march down the street waving a rubber fist around in the air.

*Yes, kink belongs at Pride. And I want my kids to see it.*


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 7, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> True story.  You can be completely accepting of homosexuals as individuals and entirely disgusted by and reject the alphabet brigades culture of exhibitionism and public kink.
> 
> There is nothing about being gay that means you are entitled to engage in public freakshows and that doesn't mean those who don't want to put up with it are bigots.
> 
> ...


Yes being gay doesn't mean you have to follow the community

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Read Before Posting
None of you really did that and if you did you only read 20 percent of it


----------



## RocaBOT (Aug 7, 2021)

That's untrue, at least one person did read all of it and said they would not answer to most of it because it's not worth the effort for them (hint: it was me)


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 7, 2021)

RocaBOT said:


> That's untrue, at least one person did read all of it and said they would not answer to most of it because it's not worth the effort for them (hint: it was me)


Ok fair enough but a lot of posts show they didn't read the full thing


----------



## Lacius (Aug 7, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> *I am not a homophobe*
> If you wanna be gay, that's completely fine, let love be love.
> As love is eternal.
> However
> ...


LGBT+ People Aren’t Shoving Their Lifestyles Down Your Throat, You’re Just Homophobic

TLDR, if you're the one bothered by the existence of gay people living openly, they aren't the problem.

Also, "read before replying."


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 7, 2021)

Lacius said:


> LGBT+ People Aren’t Shoving Their Lifestyles Down Your Throat, You’re Just Homophobic
> 
> TLDR, if you're the one bothered by the existence of gay people living openly, they aren't the problem.
> 
> Also, "read before replying."


Ok let me address this again
Now let's use an example
Imagine we are great fried s who had a good relationship
Let's say I just came out as gay and you accept me
Then I constantly non stop discuss it
Its literally the only thing we discuss
That's what I'm saying
Not anything on them living a gay lifestyle or anything
It wouldn't want to be something that you would discuss all the time, would you?


----------



## Lacius (Aug 7, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Ok let me address this again
> Now let's use an example
> Imagine we are great fried s who had a good relationship
> Let's say I just came out as gay and you accept me
> ...


If it's that bad, it sounds like you need to have a talk with your friend instead of condemning groups of marginalized people. Just a thought.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 7, 2021)

Lacius said:


> If it's that bad, it sounds like you need to have a talk with your friend instead of condemning groups of marginalized people. Just a thought.





Lacius said:


> If it's that bad, it sounds like you need to have a talk with your friend instead of condemning groups of marginalized people. Just a thought.


Well, here's the deal
Many people everywhere always discuss it 
I see ads for pride which was okay at first but its literally everywhere
I was think about your idea for a few days and I'm considering it but I'm thinking of doing it in a non harmful way you know
This thread is just some advice to help the community evolve
I think then we can have equal rights


----------



## Lacius (Aug 7, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Well, here's the deal
> Many people everywhere always discuss it
> I see ads for pride which was okay at first but its literally everywhere
> I was think about your idea for a few days and I'm considering it but I'm thinking of doing it in a non harmful way you know
> ...


You should probably look at the history of how LGBT people were forced in the closet, told they could be gay as long as they didn't have to see it, told they could be gay as long as they weren't feminine, etc. There's a reason why Pride is about being unapologetically open. You should probably educate yourself before posting threads about how we could all just get along if LGBT just hid their queerness. It looks like you have a friend who would probably be happy to help educate you if you weren't busy rolling your eyes and posting rants like this one instead of listening. Maybe your friend keeps talking about it with you because of the things you say or do. Did you ever think you might be the problem?

While I don't know your friend, I have a hunch that this thread is more annoying than all of the LGBT-related things your friend has said combined.

If you don't like hearing about queerness, it probably means you don't like queerness. It isn't rocket science.

Nobody is forcing you to be friends with this person. It sounds like you're looking for an excuse to get upset, and "angry" and "homophobic" as your personality traits are more problematic and more annoying than being openly LGBT.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> It's...pretty easy to avoid any discussions you don't want to be a part of, both online and IRL.
> 
> 
> During pride month I'd agree, and gay people are well aware that corporate pandering is usually way over-the-top.  Online though there are obviously plenty of options for ad blockers, so it's only an issue if you make it one.


The irony seems lost on him that he's the one starting the conversation. Perhaps that's what's happening with his "friend" too.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 7, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Many people everywhere always discuss it


It's...pretty easy to avoid any discussions you don't want to be a part of, both online and IRL.



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I see ads for pride which was okay at first but its literally everywhere


During pride month I'd agree, and gay people are well aware that corporate pandering is usually way over-the-top.  Online though there are obviously plenty of options for ad blockers, so it's only an issue if you make it one.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2021)

I wish straight people would stop shoving their sexuality in my face, same with cisgender people with their gender. I get it, you married someone who you share nothing in common with and in 40 years will be making Boomer posts about hating your SO on whatever social media has replaced Facebook


----------



## Xzi (Aug 7, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I wish straight people *wouldn't* stop shoving their sexuality in my face, same with cisgender people with their gender.


Well whatever floats your boat I guess...I'm straight, DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Well whatever floats your boat I guess...I'm straight, DEAL WITH IT!


Every day I am reminded that my autocorrect enjoys trolling my potato ass English skills.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 7, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> True story.  You can be completely accepting of homosexuals as individuals and entirely disgusted by and reject the alphabet brigades culture of exhibitionism and public kink.
> 
> There is nothing about being gay that means you are entitled to engage in public freakshows and that doesn't mean those who don't want to put up with it are bigots.
> 
> Not caring who you sleep with doesn't mean we all need to accept your pecker out in public while you march down the street waving a rubber fist around in the air.


Except these things aren't just limited to the people that are lgbt.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 7, 2021)

Lacius said:


> LGBT+ People Aren’t Shoving Their Lifestyles Down Your Throat, You’re Just Homophobic
> 
> TLDR, if you're the one bothered by the existence of gay people living openly, they aren't the problem.
> 
> Also, "read before replying."



There's so many problems with this article but here are a couple major ones.

- It only speaks to people who already agree with it. If all you do is pointing fingers and telling people who took some time to read that they're evil for having a bad behavior - especially with such a condescending tone - whether you're right or wrong, you're only dividing society.
And unfortunately this kind of communication is very common and counterproductive.

- It doesn't engage in good faith. This is seriously baffling to me -it should be to anyone who's even attended philosophy 101-.
If you immediately call someone a liar when they come to you and introduce themselves as "not a homophobic", what's the point of even discussing? You don't believe them anyway, or you don't believe that they're trying to get there or are trying to engage with you. This article immediately assumes the worst, and it's just plain stupid.

Then it comes down, again, to what is the point of this article, is it really to convince wanna-be-non-homophobic people to be even more understanding? It doesn't feel like it cares to point out the differences, whether they're actually homophobic, just midway there, or -and yes sorry but I'm gonna say it- have legitimate concerns about what's going on.

Because yes, if that whole drama about kink at pride holds any truth, I'm sorry to open the eyes of some of my LGBT folks but there are many people within our community who are uncomfortable with it too. The public space should be a common ground for everyone to feel comfortable, everyone, and that includes straight people too. It wouldn't be any different if it was a straight exhibition. We're not suddenly super citizen.


I don't thank the people who wrote this article.


----------



## Seliph (Aug 7, 2021)

Yeah bud I gotta tell ya this thread is a big yikes from start to finish


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 7, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Except these things aren't just limited to the people that are lgbt.



Cool, post me a picture of a heterosexual orientated public parade of wide spread nudity, kink, bondage and people riding around stick ponys with a built in Sybians.   I'll wait.

The alphabet brigade is the only group citing this behavior as a cultural hallmark and making claims that it needs to be accepted or your bigoted.  There is not any heterosexual orientated cultural push that public exhibitionism and overt sexual behavior in public needs to be normalized or accepted. It is widely parroted that these behaviors are part of gay identity and it is discriminatory to reject that behavior.


----------



## Seliph (Aug 7, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Cool, post me a picture of a heterosexual orientated public parade of wide spread nudity, kink, bondage and people riding around stick ponys with a built in Sybians. I'll wait.


Hey bud ever been to Mardi Gras? You'll see all that and more.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 7, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> There is not any heterosexual orientated cultural push that public exhibitionism and overt sexual behavior in public needs to be normalized or accepted. It is widely parroted that these behaviors are part of gay identity and it is discriminatory to reject that behavior.


Bruh, being more puritanical and prudish than pilgrims from the 1700s is not something to be proud of.  This is why we end up with so many closeted anti-gay preachers.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 7, 2021)

I've been killed by a gay person once. 2016 June 13, 8pm was my time of death.


----------



## Seliph (Aug 7, 2021)

A gay guy called me straightie and now I'm oppressed


----------



## Xzi (Aug 7, 2021)

Seliph said:


> A gay guy called me straightie and now I'm oppressed


Someone told me once that a straight pride parade is just traffic on the freeway.  They're right, but I still feel like I've been deeply discriminated against.


----------



## Seliph (Aug 7, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Someone told me once that a straight pride parade is just traffic on the freeway.  They're right, but I still feel like I've been deeply discriminated against.


This is true because gay people can't drive


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2021)

Seliph said:


> A gay guy called me straightie and now I'm oppressed


That's sad! You are a good person, you don't deserve to be mistaken for a heterosexual!


----------



## Xzi (Aug 7, 2021)

Seliph said:


> This is true because gay people can't drive


They also have a really bad allergy to garlic and can't see themselves in the mirror.


----------



## Seliph (Aug 7, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That's sad! You are a good person, you don't deserve to be mistaken for a heterosexual!


Oh thankfully that never actually happened but boy howdy would I be hurt if it actually did


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2021)

Seliph said:


> This is true because gay people can't drive


"Never before have I been so offended by something I one hundred percent agree with." -- James Acaste


----------



## johndoegba (Aug 7, 2021)

Seliph said:


> This is true because gay people can't drive



True! They should take the leg-wagon and walk a straight path!

^

Just taking the mick out of this thread…


----------



## SG854 (Aug 7, 2021)

I have this big urge to join the Navy


----------



## laudern (Aug 7, 2021)

You are describing the general mentality of the left. They push their own values and beliefs as being the only correct values and or beliefs. Even if you don't have much of an opinion one way or another, they will impose their will and insist that if you do not only accept but also embrace whatever it is they are promoting, you are now the problem /enemy.

The right side seem to be more empathetic while the left tend to seek more of a sympathetic response to their issues.

Edit. A perfect example of this is this very thread. You accept others values or beliefs. But you do not embrace them. Thus you are now a problem. You are not sympathetic to their cause. Empathy is not longer enough.


----------



## Seliph (Aug 7, 2021)

laudern said:


> You are describing the general mentality of the left. They push their own values and beliefs as being the only correct values and or beliefs. Even if you don't have much of an opinion one way or another, they will impose their will and insist that if you do not only accept but also embrace whatever it is they are promoting, you are now the problem /enemy.
> 
> The right side seem to be more empathetic while the left tend to seek more of a sympathetic response to their issues.


Whoa really is this true?


----------



## Xzi (Aug 7, 2021)

laudern said:


> You are describing the general mentality of the left. They push their own values and beliefs as being the only correct values and or beliefs. Even if you don't have much of an opinion one way or another, they will impose their will and insist that if you do not only accept but also embrace whatever it is they are promoting, you are now the problem /enemy.
> 
> The right side seem to be more empathetic while the left tend to seek more of a sympathetic response to their issues.


LMAO this fuckin' guy.  

Somehow I had forgotten all about Trump's empathetic stance toward immigrants and people murdered by police until now. /s


----------



## Seliph (Aug 7, 2021)

Xzi said:


> LMAO this fuckin' guy.
> 
> Somehow I had forgotten all about Trump's empathetic stance toward immigrants and people murdered by police until now. /s


Trump is a lil uwu empath


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 7, 2021)

Like the empathetic response shown towards the virus.


----------



## PleasingPixels (Aug 7, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Like the empathetic response shown towards the virus.





Seliph said:


> Whoa really is this true?





Xzi said:


> LMAO this fuckin' guy.
> 
> Somehow I had forgotten all about Trump's empathetic stance toward immigrants and people murdered by police until now. /s



Wow. 3 responses to the post by @laudern and not a single one addressing anything he said.


----------



## Seliph (Aug 7, 2021)

PleasingPixels said:


> Wow. 3 responses to the post by @laudern and not a single one addressing anything he said.


I'm asking him if what he says is true. I'm simply curious and wanting to know more, I directly addressed what he said by asking if what he said was true. I like learning things


----------



## spuderump (Aug 7, 2021)

I just saw the title of the thread and immediately thought....

*** insert Michael Jackson popcorn meme here.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 7, 2021)

PleasingPixels said:


> Wow. 3 responses to the post by @laudern and not a single one addressing anything he said.


"Please address these points he made while speaking entirely out of his ass."

Also that was a damn quick ban.  Must've been another Morvoran alt.


----------



## Seliph (Aug 7, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Also that was a damn quick ban.  Must've been another Morvoran alt.


Lol. Totally forgot that guy existed. What a mess


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 7, 2021)

Quite frankly, even I get the words mixed up sometimes. I'm not even sure if he is using sympathetic correctly.


----------



## Seliph (Aug 7, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Quite frankly, even I get the words mixed up sometimes. I'm not even sure if he is using sympathetic correctly.


Even then it doesn't make sense lol


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2021)

Xzi said:


> "Please address these points he made while speaking entirely out of his ass."
> 
> Also that was a damn quick ban.  Must've been another Morvoran alt.


I like how Morvoran isn't even banned, he's just a coward.


----------

